# Point me in the right direction



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

I done some searching about Turbo installs but I can find very little about what should be done before you install a turbo. I want to put a "stage 1" turbo on my stock 240. What things should be added before I take the plung?


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

"stage 1" <-- i HATE it when ppl do that.. find out flange type, trim, a/r ,and ps/hp rating (if possible) rather than refering to stage 1, 2, 3, etc. each company/shop has different "stages" of turbos.. makes it hard on us to give you correct info

- check what condition the block is in. (just as a reference, 100k+ engines are recommended for a rebuild before going turbo. however, ppl have turbocharged 120k+ engines and haven't had any problems. each case is different)

- turbo exhaust manifold, turbo back exhaust (recommended along with an intake), turbocharger (durr ), turbo lines, intercooler w/ piping (might as well go fmic in the beginning), bov, chipped/re-tuned ecu or stand alone management. if you want more out of the turbos, bigger fuel injectors and pump, MAF, decent electronic boost controller, with a good dyno tune.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

in my reseach it sounds like most people use stock internals on the KA for up to 300 or so hp so I would recomend a lot of reseach and goal setting. That way you know what you want. And do a turbo 101 there are lots of sites on the net that deal with turbo technology and this knowledge will help you not get burned on your turbo purchase.

www.ka-t.org 

Check these guys out they are KA24E/DET owners lots of good info.


----------

